# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Titan or inzer squat suits?

## cmillett

I'm having troble deciding on what squat suit to get.I have a inzer single ply but it may only put 25-50 lbs on my squat and on top of that I can only lift out of it once and then its to stretched out.
I've been looking at inzers hardcore or titans cent. or even their boss,or hell even an metal.I'll give you my stats,
5'7'' 208lbs. 10-12 bf
raw squat without raps 425
squat with raps I can get 500 clean and sometimes scare the hell out of 600.
I feel like my top end strength is pretty strong 650 would probably be my breaking point though,any comments will be appreciated.
cmillett

----------


## Doc.Sust

go with the boss, i have one and it beats thepis out of anything inzer has, also, the metal suit is very good, if you use the pro squater, it can be used for squats and sumo deadlifts!

----------


## cmillett

I looked at titans web sight and didn't see the boss,How do I get one?and can you sumo dead out of it?because I would like to have a suit that I could squat and DL out of.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I looked at titans web sight and didn't see the boss,How do I get one?and can you sumo dead out of it?because I would like to have a suit that I could squat and DL out of.


yeah titans web sitesucks, you have to call them and order the boss. in actuality right now at 
www.elitefts.com 
they have on sale the metal pro squater for $225 or so(that is much cheaper than the boss) and the pro squater is known to be used by sumo deadlifters. the suit is double ply, the boss is laminated single ply(pretty much like grid stitched double ply) both of these suits are not ipf approved, so certain organizations dont let lifters use them, what organization do u plan on competeing in? if it is the apf or ipa you are fine, if it is usapl, than it isnt a good idea. 

and yes i pull sumo in the boss suit(not well though, it alters my form, i am not used to the suit)

----------


## cmillett

I lift with APA,would the boss or prosquater be legal? and if so what kind of numbers do you think I should hit in either of the suits going by my stats I posted earlier.

----------


## Doc.Sust

yes the boss and the pro squater are both legal in the apa to my knowledge(make sure you dontorder the "ace pro squater" just the regular pro squater, i talked with the owner of elite fts this morning and he told me that the pro squater is the suit you want for both the squat and the dead, the ace is too much suit and will fck up your dead) add about a 100lb to your squat, with some practice 700lb plus is possible for you

----------


## BobShocker

Bro I have to say go with the Inzer Hard Core. I have dealt with Inzer many many times before. They are as straight up as any company can be. Rock solid customer service. I dead sumo in my Hard Core just fine.

----------


## Doc.Sust

i cant agree with inzer, they are behind the times, especialy the hardcore material, if you lift in the apa you want to use at least a double ply suit to be competitivewith what the other lifters are using. if you had to use inzer(which i am not a fan of) the trex squat suit if you live poly material or the canvas leviathan. both of these are good for squats but not deadlift, i know of no one who uses the trex for the dead and brad vargason is the only big name lifter i know of who pulls in the leviathan. most people cant deadlift in a canvas suit, the metal suit is the best of both worlds, great squat and sumo deadlift suit all in one.

----------


## artica

I have tried all four of the top suits from the three vendors. In my opinion the T-rex and Boss suit are by far the easiest to learn in and both work great, although I really liked the T-rex. Ive tried the ACE and Pro squatter from Metal, for squatting the ACE is a beast but very hard suit to learn and get going on. For functionality, definitely the PRO squatter as it's probably the best suit to pull sumo in right now. 

p.s. If you pull sumo, don't buy a deadlift suit, I have the inzer FUSION suit and it sucks for sumo, but it's incredibly awesome for conventional pulling.

----------


## Doc.Sust

artica, can you tell me what the difference is between the pro squater and the viking pro squatter? which one is better for deadlifting?

----------


## artica

have yet to try or get my hands on a VIKING PRO Squatter, but in talking with Jim, the only difference between the two is the leg crotch stitching. The viking is stitched up with a wider base allowing for wider squat stance. The legs on the crotch area are simply longer on the bottom for support, with that in mind I would suffice to say that there is very little difference. I would still opt for the PRO Squatter to be safe.

----------


## BobShocker

I totally agree with artica . . . the Inzer DL suit sucks for sumo. I tried it out and returned it after one go.

I have never used any gear by Metal. Im gonna have to give their stuff a run.

----------


## cmillett

what about any of the crain suits?

----------


## IRONWIL

If You Got That Much Without The Suit, Why Do You Need It? I Give You Props For How Much Weight Your Putting Up.

That's Like A Bench Press Shirt, I Don't See The Point.

I Guess It Depends On Your Lifting Preference. Powerlifting Or Bodybuilding.

----------


## cmillett

> If You Got That Much Without The Suit, Why Do You Need It? I Give You Props For How Much Weight Your Putting Up.
> 
> That's Like A Bench Press Shirt, I Don't See The Point.
> 
> I Guess It Depends On Your Lifting Preference. Powerlifting Or Bodybuilding.


 bro its like this,when it comes to powerlifting its all about how much weight you can move and every advantage you can get over the next guy.Besides that the two guys I train with and also compete against in the 220 lb class
have 1700-1800lb. totals and one of them holds the state record for DL and squat in the federation I lift in,and I'm still walking in their shadows(damn I hate them LOL).but anyhow bro I just done my first meet this past spring but have been training for power lifting for I guess 3years,I'm 27y/o right now and have been lifting since Jr high school(got tired of getting my little ass whooped,wasn't lucky like my little bro's,no big brother LOL).I've had a hard time with my squat and DL because of a very bad leg injury I got when I was 19y/o,I hit a tree about 60-70-mph in my truck the femur in my right leg was destroyed and I lost 40% of my right quad,I now have 4pins in my leg and no femur,so it means alot too me what you said.Thanks for the props bro!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> have yet to try or get my hands on a VIKING PRO Squatter, but in talking with Jim, the only difference between the two is the leg crotch stitching. The viking is stitched up with a wider base allowing for wider squat stance. The legs on the crotch area are simply longer on the bottom for support, with that in mind I would suffice to say that there is very little difference. I would still opt for the PRO Squatter to be safe.


my thoughts exactly

----------


## Doc.Sust

> what about any of the crain suits?


dont know anyone who uses them, als RDC has a bad rap for customer service

----------

